# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Brad Limmer - San Antonio, Texas

## Limmer HTC

Todays case originally presented to my office in late 2011. At that time he was noted on exam to be thinning across a Norwood pattern five with a significant amount of 1 inch long miniaturized hairs in his bridge region. He had a reasonable anteriorly located frontal tuft remaining and behind it and in front of his mid bridge region he was covered with minute villous hairs that provided very little coverage. The first set of 3 photos show how he initially presented. At this time I chose to place him on full medical management.
He remained on Propecia, Rogaine, Biotin and a dandruff shampoo for 9 months without any significant change. So while his original presentation offered hope of seeing a response to medical management, we never saw any positive progress and the patient chose to move forward with transplantation. In the summer of 2012 we performed a case of ultra refined follicular unit micro grafting to address his anterior bridge region, reconnecting his existing frontal tuft with his mid bridge region. We used a little over 1500 grafts to connect these two regions. Shown are his immediate post op photos as well as his 9 month post op photos.
Both the patient and I are pleased with the progress we have made. He has remained committed to medical management and combined with transplanting the medically resistant area now presents with a relatively full looking head of hair sans the weakness on his crown that was not transplanted / resistant to medications. Dr. Brad Limmer

----------

